# Threadfin Rainbow help needed



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I must have the most picky eaters in the world. I have had a few disappear (assume die) over the last month since I got them. What do you feed your Threadfin Rainbows?


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

I feed mine crushed flake, crushed New Life pellets, Hikari micro pellets, frozen brine shrimp.
They seem happy to eat anything small enough, they have never been picky.
I do find them to be particularly susceptible to disease though


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have tried crushed flakes, cyclop-eeze, and fozen daphnia. I do my best to crush the flakes into pulverized dust. They mostly just stare at the food as if they don't know what to do with it.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Just crushed flakes here too. They have to be eating something to still be alive


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

When I first got mine, I put them in a bare bottom qt tank. They were quite skittish, and didn't want to eat at first, but would pick the food off the bottom at night when they felt more secure. A few days of that, and they got excited about feeding time.

I don't know if that is relevant or useful info for you, but it's all I got
Good luck.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Up till today, they were in a bare bottom 10 gal QT tank. I have a 40 breeder cycling so I was hoping to leave them in the 10 gal tank, but I have a sick fish that needed QT. So I moved the Threadfins into an established, but unscaped tank. There are a few plants but nothing major. I'm hoping the larger tank with a few plants may stimulate their appetite.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

it may be a water issue. if fish dont act normally and you've varied everything else, it probably environmental conditions. i'd check your water parameters. perhaps all that crushed uneaten food is doing a number on the quality of water. 

you may want to invest some time in culturing some live baby brine or daphnia until they'll accept something else. baby brine is a great food all around anyways and would be good to feed any fish. adult brine not so much.

GL


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

Mine couldn't eat the hikari micro pellets at first... I fed them crushed up flake food and hikari's frozen daphnia (smaller than the other brands I have tried). I also buy 20% more fish than I want to end up with... seems like some always just waste away.


----------



## veedubdrouin (Feb 20, 2008)

I fed mine pulverized Spectrum pellets and was unsure during the whole time that I had them if they were eating them. Mine bread and produced fry! All the fry but one were eaten by a trifasciata that I'd put in their tank (gave up on breeding them about the same time they decided to breed). The one fry lasted about 4 weeks = ( 

R.I.P. Frank (Sinatra)


----------



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

I also feed mine Hikari micro pellets.


----------

